# Unknown Disease



## mmurp123 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello! Our vizsla, Cooper, is possibly 7-8 years old (rescued). We have had him for awhile so we are aware of his normal behavior. Almost overnight Cooper started eating excessively, he is always hungry! This is not the normal behavior of our dog. He will eat poop now just to eat, tear open packaging to get to food and you literally cant leave anything out that remotely smells like food or he will devour it. We have had tests done and the vet has no answer. The family isn't willing to spend anymore money running tests because Cooper seems happy (no known pain) and has lived well. We guess that it may be a brain tumor affecting a region of the brain responsible for hunger but we are obviously not sure. Has anyone experienced this or no what could be wrong?

Other things about Cooper. He is the biggest attention ***** in the world. If you are on the couch reading the paper he will try to sit on top of the paper on your lap. He has developed this creepy habit of staring and following everyone excessively. Cooper has the option for plenty of exercise but doesn't seem to care too much about running around.

Any advise would be great!


----------



## mmurp123 (Jul 28, 2015)

Also Cooper has been peeing in the most ridiculous spots even if you are watching him which was not his normal behavior. He will pee in the house even with access to the backyard. He will pee on lawn furniture instead of the lawn. Also the right side of his mouth droops like he's had a stroke. Lastly, he has become prone to snap at other dogs. None of these were Coopers normal behavior in the years that we have owned him and came on rather suddenly.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, sadly something is going on there for Cooper, and if your vet can't figure it out, I'd suggest finding one who can.

He might not be in pain, but based on your description, he does seem acutely aware that something is terribly wrong...the following around, the excessive neediness...sounds like an anxiety reaction to these changes.


----------



## mmurp123 (Jul 28, 2015)

My parents have had many dogs and they aren't ones to go off spending a bunch of money when the results aren't guaranteed. If we had a better idea of what could be happening they would be more inclined. Most vets will not know without hundreds of tests because they are afraid to speculate, which I understand liability and all. It is just not feasible at Coopers age do pay thousands of more dollars.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I understand your situation, but I think the choice is to do nothing and potentially watch him deteriorate and finally have to put him down or take him to another vet who might have some better idea of where to start and maybe have some effective treatment, or at least with the knowledge of what's wrong and help your friend be more comfortable. 

For all of medicine's technology, there's still a lot of unanswered questions that require explanation, that's not necessarily a liability issue as much as it is the complicated nature of medicine. Finding the right vet might be the first step in minimizing both the guess work and the cost.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just an off guess, but did the vet check for Diabetes.
It can make dogs feel hungry all the time, because it increases their metabolism.
It also makes them drink large amounts of water, and that leads to accidents.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Just throwing another possible internet diagnosis out there, but read up on/ask about Cushing's Disease. Increased appetite and thirst and therefore possible accidents are symptoms.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cooper is really not that old for a vizsla. 7-8 years is just middle age, and if taken care, of he should have a few more good years ahead.
You mentioned he was a rescue, have your parents thought of contacting the rescue, if they are unwilling to get him the medical attention he needs.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

When was he fixed... if he is?
Crushing's is a disease of early neutered dogs. He does have the symptoms. but the diagnosis is expensive ( ??) Blood work and ultrasound...

I am so sad for you... Having your beloved pet come down with some unexpected illness is like a loved one with a cancer diagnosis...
I have known both. 
My heart goes out to you. I will send you some positive energy ...


----------



## Smollie88 (Sep 5, 2020)

I know that This post was from several years ago but did you ever find out what was wrong, definitively? My 10 year old female is behaving in the EXACT same way! We have had the tests and ultra sounds done, nothing physically wrong, except an occasional UTI. Any help would be appreciated


----------

